# Kooba Jaylin Bag - Yay or Nay?



## ColdDayInHell (May 5, 2008)

It's part tote, part satchel and looks like an incredible vintage find. This Kooba Jaylin Bag is a soon to be classic. A handbag that is like a loyal BFF. I love the distressed feel of the leather, the slouchy but not too sloppy demeanor...and it is tied up with an adjustable strap that looks like a belt. There are also pockets on the front AND back, the better to keep your keys and phone in order!

*Description*

Leather handbag with magnetic flap pockets at front and back. Strap detail at top ties at front. Brass hardware. Double handles and detachable shoulder strap. Magnetic-snap main compartment closure. Lined interior features 7" zipper pocket.

9"H x 12"L x 4"D.

4" drop from handles.

20" drop from shoulder strap.

Price: $485.00

Source/Source


----------



## daer0n (May 5, 2008)

Hm, not my style but its not too bad, Nay for me.


----------



## Bec688 (May 6, 2008)

I like the brown better than the black, but It's not really my style.


----------



## pinksugar (May 6, 2008)

I quite like it. It's different and random. I wouldn't buy it for that price but I do like it


----------



## dancer01 (May 6, 2008)

Nay..I don't really like it


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 6, 2008)

NAy.


----------



## Karren (May 7, 2008)

I'll pass at that price!!! I'm a frugal crossdresser!!


----------



## brewgrl (May 7, 2008)

I cant believe how many people don't like this bag! I love EVERYTHING about it... well, almost everything- I have bad luck with magnetic closures.


----------



## speedy (May 7, 2008)

I love it! I prefer the brown, it's gorgeous.


----------



## katana (May 7, 2008)

Yay, I like it


----------



## monniej (May 7, 2008)

i like this bag, especially in the saddle color. very nice!


----------



## Adrienne (May 7, 2008)

I love the brown one. It doesn't look like it stands out fashion wise but its not like a grandma tote.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I cant believe how many people don't like this bag! I love EVERYTHING about it... well, almost everything- I have bad luck with magnetic closures. Totally agree!


----------



## magosienne (May 7, 2008)

nice enough, but not my style.


----------



## joybelle (May 8, 2008)

I love this bag! I saw it online early this week. I want it and was going to buy it until I saw the price. Still looking.............


----------



## Anthea (May 8, 2008)

I quite like it, but I'll pass on the price though.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 8, 2008)

I really like the brown one.


----------



## Domitilla (May 10, 2008)

I like the brown one a lot, but it's really too expensive to me


----------



## Angels_Decay (May 12, 2008)

I think id rather it in black


----------



## MACGin (May 14, 2008)

Nay...not only is it not my style but with the 'belt' part it looks like it would take to much to get into...Think being in line at the grocery and having to deal with a belt type strap on your bag!


----------



## CandyApple (May 18, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## LookLovely429 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have had that bag on my mind for a while now. I like the congac color more so than the black. I think it is a great bag for everyday. It is not trendy so it will be a classic as the description suggests.


----------



## amarose (Jul 22, 2008)

I like it, not for the price though haha.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 22, 2008)

I love it in brown, but I don't really like the black one.


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 22, 2008)

Nay, not my style.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't get it--not my style and too pricey IMO. I also really hate how that strap thing goes down the bag diagonally...I wish it just touched the metal thing and ended there, if you see what I'm saying. Other than that it's cute if you like it, especially in brown! And it will look great if you have a good gut feeling about it and it fits with your style


----------



## Lucy (Aug 15, 2008)

definately yay.


----------

